# NMGA



## dixiegirl3179 (Jan 20, 2010)

I'm wanting to register my herd with the NMGA. I have a couple of questions before I go ahead. So, I need a farm name and then there's a prefix on the animals name. Are these the same or can the prefix be a shortened version of the farm name? I want my farm name to be Parker's little goat farm or Parker's Little Goats, but that's awful long to have at the start of the registered name. Can the prefix just be Parker's? (Parker is my son's name btw). Ex..Parker named our new little buckling Opie (don't know how my 3 year old came up with Opie, as far as I know he's never watched the Andy Griffith Show..he may have with Grandpa lol) ..for a registered name I'd like to call him "I Miss Mayberry"...so could he be just "Parker's I Miss Mayberry" or would it have to be "Parker's Little Goats' I Miss Mayberry". If it's the latter I'll have to come up with a shorter name, like just Parker's Minis or something. 
Also, do they have to be a certain age before they can be registered? I thought I read someone mention on here or another message board that they can't be registerd til 6 months. Last one..with the pictures that need to be submitted..do I just take pictures or are they pictures with the measuring tape shown to verify the actual size of the animal? 

Thanks for any help I can get.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Your registered farm name will be the prefix of the goats' name.... Parkers Little Goat Farm does seem long to put in front of a kids name. Parkers Minis is shorter as is Parkers Lil' Goats "I Miss Mayberry".
When you register your farm/herd name, that is the name given as a prefix.....you can choose your tattoo prefix from the letters of your registered herd name. With the examples of a farm name given...these could be your tattoo, eitherPLG For Parkers Lil' Goats. Or PM1 For Parkers Minis and because the tat sequence needs to be 3 letters or digits thats why I put the 1 in there.

As far as registering...they can be registered as kids. The website has a chart to go by when measuring as well as a color chart when you fill in that info on the forms. The biggest thing to measure besides the height at the shoulder is the cannon bone. From the point where the hoof bends to the knee is the cannon.
http://www.nmga.net/breedstandard.htm


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Farm name and herd name can be different

Like my farm name that i use on my website is End Of the Line Farm but my herd name is just End of the Line 

I think NMGA allows 35 letters but remember that includes your herd name 

So the smaller the herd name the longer the goats name can be.

Parker's Li'l Goats is 20 characters so thats a bit frustrating But since Goats doesnt need to be in the name of the actual GOAT You can do Parker's Li'l as your herd name and then add Goats part as part of your farm name. Makes sense? Or even Parker's Little (thats only 15 spaces)


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Duh! :doh: Stacey does make a very good point and why I din't think of the same is beyond me! My farm name is Liz's Sugar Run Minis...registered herd name is Dollys Acre. So my registered kids have Dollys Acre as a prefix and my tattoo is DAH2


----------



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

Liz, where's the info on the site that allows you to register kids? I thought I read they needed to be 18" before registering. Maybe I was confused...

Amanda, you're going to want to pick the smallest possible herd name to give you more room to pick whatever name you want for the goats. Our farm is Sterling Acres Farm. We're registered with NMGA as Sterling Acres, but our tattoo is SAF. Our first registered doeling through NMGA is Sterling Acres Calypso. 

Just send whatever picture you have of the goat to show colors and confirmation. You don't need to verify the actual size in pictures, just give a wither and cannon measurement.

Parker's Minis sounds great. Gives you more characters to work with.  Good luck.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I would double check with the registry but I assumed that you could register kids that are 0-6 months of age.... the chart on the link I posted above has a set height and cannon length for does in that age bracket.


----------



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

I copy and pasted this from their website... Does "must meet height requirement" mean they have to be 18" to register?

HEIGHT- Miniature goats MUST meet height requirements for registration.

Maximum measurements for PUREBRED book:
DOES
Height at Withers
Length of Cannon
0-6 Months
18 in.
4 in.
6-12 Months
21 in.
4 in.
1 and Older
23 in.
4 ½ in.
BUCKS


0-6 Months
18 in.
4 ¼ in.
6-12 Months
22 ½ in.
4 ¼ in.
1 and Older
24 ½ in.
5 in.

Maximum measurements for FOUNDATION book:
DOES
Height at Withers
Length of Cannon
0-6 Months
24 in.
4 in.
6-12 Months
28 in.
5 in.
1 and older
30 in.
6 in.
BUCKS


0-6 Months
24 in.
4 ¼ in.
6-12 Months
28 ½ in.
5 in.
1 and Older
30 in.
6 in.


----------



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

I emailed them directly. Although NMGA's website doesn't specifically state registering kids, you can. The 18" is a maximum height requirement, that's all. 

Just in case anyone wanted to know. lol


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks for doing that Shell, I figured that kids could be registered as foundation, though most mini mixes don't reach full height until they are around 3 years old, I've found that at 6 months, they are normally within 2-3 inches of their adult height.


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

How neat, I didn't know this registry existed. I wonder if this would be a good choice for me and my little herd of Minis. 

I'm not sure I understand the site fully, can you register unregistered does/bucks as "foundation" if they meet the breed standards?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Even though my Chief is a registered Nigi with AGS and NDGA...He was still registered as foundation because his parents were not recognized by NMGA as purebred because they were not registered with NMGA.


Yes, you can register as many as you want into the foundation herdbook....it is the offspring of the "foundation" goats that are registered as purebred, and as long as your mini's meet the height and cannon length requirements they can be registered with NMGA


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

That's really interesting. I imagine most of mine would meet requirements. Perhaps I should look into joining and registering all the does and my as of yet unborn buck as foundation. The word "registered" sure catches the attention of buyers, even if its a less than popular registration.


----------



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

No problem  I like the NMGA a lot actually. They send papers, answer emails and ship products very fast. They're very friendly. While they may not be as popular, I've had better customer service from them than from AGS. If Moony and Cozy weren't registered with AGS, I'd have solely stuck to NMGA, I'm sure.

I think it's a really good choice for your herd. It's not expensive, you can register animals right online and then you can sell kids as registered pets  Win win.


----------



## KGW Farms (Nov 25, 2009)

I agree with Shell. I became a member too. I have some pygmy and pygmy crosses that are not registered with NPGA. They were rescues so I am not sure if they were even registered at all and if they were I wouldn't be able to get those papers. I emailed so many questions and goofed a few times. Jenny Bowles and I talked back and forth over the email so much....she is VERY nice and helpful. Much more so that some of the other organizations I belong to (like ABGA).


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Do you have to tattoo? And if not, what do you put on those spaces when registering? N/A ? Like my "foundations" none have tattoos.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I believe you give them your tattoo


----------



## KGW Farms (Nov 25, 2009)

NMGA does require you to tattoo. They do it a lot differently than other organizations. They go by the year you register them and the number of goats you registered in that year. For example I have a doe I registered in 2010, she was the second doe I registered so far, her tattoo is J2M. The M is always the last letter...denotes miniature. Then the left is your farm prefix...mine is KGW. If your goats are already registered with another association, and have already been tattooed...they will honor them. I have a Nigi that is registered first with AGS and I also have him with NMGA. Does that make sense?


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Looks like I'll be needing a tattoo kit along with a disbudder, eh? LOL

Thanks a ton my friends.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

KGW Farms said:


> NMGA does require you to tattoo. They do it a lot differently than other organizations. They go by the year you register them and the number of goats you registered in that year. For example I have a doe I registered in 2010, she was the second doe I registered so far, her tattoo is J2M. The M is always the last letter...denotes miniature. Then the left is your farm prefix...mine is KGW. If your goats are already registered with another association, and have already been tattooed...they will honor them. I have a Nigi that is registered first with AGS and I also have him with NMGA. Does that make sense?


thats not at all different -- ok the M after it is a bit different but other then that its the same


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

What's the difference between the Regular Membership and the Auxiliary? 

Also what happens if you have more than 9 kids born in a year, do you just add a number, say Z12M ?

Sorry for all the questions!


----------



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

I believe the Auxiliary membership comes with a t-shirt and puts you on a list of people willing to promote the miniature breed.

Yes, you just keep adding numbers until the year is over.


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Thanks a ton Sterling, you've been an awesome help


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Okay, another question. I know, I'm full of em.

What happens if you breed your NMGA doe to an ADGA (or other) buck owned by someone else? 

Can you register the kids as PB or do they have to be registered as F as well? Would you need the buck's owner to fill out a breeding memo, and if so, from which registry? 

I looked at the breeding memo form and it only had NMGA # for the buck.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I do believe that buck you will need to register the buck NMGA or the kids will be still foundation 

Liz said she had to register her AGS buckling with NMGA for a friend who used him on her NMGA doe so that the kids would get "higher" status even though he was already AGS registered.


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

That's what I thought. I wonder if my friend will register him with NMGA for me. I won't worry about it too much. I just got word that my buckling might have been born on Valentine's Day. Waiting for pictures!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Correct - for the kids to be considered "purebred" NMGA - then both parents must be registered with NMGA. If only 1 animal is registered with NMGA (regardless of AGS/ADGA status) then the offspring are still foundation.


----------



## mistyblue (Nov 13, 2008)

I went ahead and registered with the NMGA as this sounds like a good ideal. I have the same herd ID as with the AGS. Now if I can just get the same ID with the MDGA and the MLDGA I will be set.


----------

